# Blue Green Algae?



## renski (May 9, 2007)

Anyone tried this stuff before?

Supposed to be effective on energy levels, anxiety and depression

From this article: http://www.musclebuildingsecret.com/women-muscle-building/what-is-blue-green-algae/


> Many individuals buy algae for the mental and emotional benefits which might be connected with using this particular source of nourishment frequently. AFA is said to enhance and maximize attention and general focus capabilities within a person. Additionally, there are links to reduced anxiousness levels as well as individuals canceling a reduction in general depressive disorders. Additional mental benefits might add a positive effect on total brain development in addition to a documented boost in memory recall. Many individuals taking algae pills also report that total anxiety levels seem to have decreased and they have more capability to handle higher anxiety circumstances.


----------



## renski (May 9, 2007)

I've been taking a fairly high dosage of this for the last few days and I have to say I'm feeling very relaxed and calm.


----------

